# Would this guy be any good in a actual fight ??



## barksie

jerome pina or is it Bane


----------



## FelonE1

Why? Are you gonna fight him?


----------



## barksie

err you think im mental ?? but it does look like a lot of ballerina stuff, thought you was into ballet, so maybe you want to don your tutu m8 and give it a shot


----------



## bjaminny

I think he'd find this new style of elevation training mask far more effective

Ballet is hard work.


----------



## robt_fp

Bag not hit back!


----------



## toxyuk

amazing what you can do with effects on films these days lols


----------



## barksie

> I think he'd find this new style of elevation training mask far more effective
> 
> Ballet is hard work.
> 
> View attachment 116735


kinell is that, that a mask for a doberman ??


----------



## anaboliclove

barksie said:


> jerome pina


erm yeah I rekon so!!! I wouldn't fcuk with him a video can only make you look so good. Id say he can actually fight for sure


----------



## toxyuk

WHOS HE THINK HE IS BANE ?


----------



## scouser85

No doubt the guys a great athlete

but for all we no he could be the biggest s**t bag in the world an as soon as he stepped in the cage crumble

Seen a few of his vids but dont think hes ever had a fight


----------



## barksie

> No doubt the guys a great athlete
> 
> but for all we no he could be the biggest s**t bag in the world an as soon as he stepped in the cage crumble
> 
> Seen a few of his vids but dont think hes ever had a fight


ahh there you go then, all show and no go ??? entertainment value is there though


----------



## FelonE1

barksie said:


> err you think im mental ?? but it does look like a lot of ballerina stuff, thought you was into ballet, so maybe you want to don your tutu m8 and give it a shot


When you've finished stroking ya micro penis with a pair of cotton buds get back to me and I'll happily don your dads tutu and knock him out with a c0ck slap to the cranium.


----------



## scouser85

He may have fought tbh but i did a quick google scan for him few months back an no mma record or fight came up

more motvation vids did think he just does them


----------



## barksie

> When you've finished stroking ya micro penis with a pair of cotton buds get back to me and I'll happily don your dads tutu and knock him out with a c0ck slap to the cranium.
> 
> !


errr my dad passed in 1978 m8, probably before you was born ! but talking about c0cks ! how you doin ?


----------



## FelonE1

barksie said:


> errr my dad passed in 1978 m8, probably before you was born ! but talking about c0cks ! how you doin ?


I was born in 197great.

Are you offering me c0ck? Sorry mate I'm straight but if I wasn't I'd want someone who lifts.......not someone who looks like they power w4nk to Downton Abbey while listening to Britpop with their socks on the wrong feet.


----------



## DC1

Based on his moves in the vid, he looks like he would maul many a guy. Especially your average non-fighting trained guy.


----------



## barksie

> I was born in 197great.
> 
> Are you offering me c0ck? Sorry mate I'm straight but if I wasn't I'd want someone who lifts.......not someone who looks like they power w4nk to Downton Abbey while listening to Britpop with their socks on the wrong feet.


 ok m8, whatever you say , i see banter is not your thing ,


----------



## FelonE1

barksie said:


> ok m8, whatever you say , i see banter is not your thing ,


Lol only playing mate


----------



## HammerHarris

DC1 said:


> Based on his moves in the vid, he looks like he would maul many a guy. Especially your average non-fighting trained guy.


sure looks impressive !! But I wonder how many breaks he had between all these moves !? When I did boxing and sure like others in here doing contact sports you don't really get any breaks, you train and spar until you drop . Who the hell is the other mush! !!!


----------



## bjaminny

barksie said:


> kinell is that, that a mask for a doberman ??


Nsh mate, it's used by humans for kink purposes........or at least, the er, person who sent me the image said it was. Ahem


----------



## monkeybiker




----------



## Irondan

Was expecting something funny to happen. Sadly you all know the rest.


----------



## 12 gauge

Physique has fcuk all to do with fighting, yes many fighters look great but some great fighetrs don't even look like they train.

Prime example, I bet "Big Country" couldn't do half of that stuff in the motivation vid but I know who I'd put my money if it came to it.


----------



## 12 gauge

FelonE said:


> I was born in 197


Bloody hell, that makes you nearly 2000 years old.


----------



## FelonE1

12 gauge said:


> Bloody hell, that makes you nearly 2000 years old.


Been told I only look 1096 yrs old so it's all good


----------



## Kazza61

Is it a film about one man sarcastically objecting to another man's smoking by refusing to remove a daft mask?


----------



## HammerHarris

12 gauge said:


> Physique has fcuk all to do with fighting, yes many fighters look great but some great fighetrs don't even look like they train.
> 
> Prime example, I bet "Big Country" couldn't do half of that stuff in the motivation vid but I know who I'd put my money if it came to it.


or tank Abbot @


----------



## barksie

looks that way, although reason i asked if he would be any good in a fight is because he apparently has not had one yet, shoulda put that in first post


----------



## 12 gauge

HammerHarris said:


> or tank Abbot @


Yes he would be another example though Roy Nelson is a better fighter IMO, having said that I'll go out on a limb and say even one of the best such as Fedor emelianenko while not fat/obese certainly didn't have a chiseled physique by any stretch of the imagination,


----------



## Omen669

I'd imagine so......

The mask is probably used to train his muscles to fight with less oxygen, like a fighter would do low altitude training in a mountainous area, or hypoxic training in a pool.


----------



## D_MMA

drops his hands after every punch on the stand-up bag....


----------



## MrM

Omen669 said:


> I'd imagine so......
> 
> The mask is probably used to train his muscles to fight with less oxygen, like a fighter would do low altitude training in a mountainous area, or hypoxic training in a pool.


The masks are complete nonesense, the effect of high altitude training is to increase RBC - this doesn't happen during training but during the recovery phase and most markedly during sleep.. The mask doesn't create hypoxic environment as the air will still be 21% oxygen.


----------



## D_MMA

I agree with you on the mask MrM....

All I use the mask for is to allow the body to operate in a state of panic.... and I only use it now and again...

When your training and cant breath proper it makes you mentally have to calm yourself. similar to being a deep choke and having to escape without using additional energy you. Usually though we just all choke each other and train properly :lol:


----------



## Nu-Labz

barksie said:


> jerome pina or is it Bane


 He's a fanny wouldn't worry about him. Couldn't throw a human round like that Bag and he would get knocked out with a counter where he had no guard


----------



## Guest

In a head on, tournament situation I'd give this guy the physical advantage for stamina. Now look at the way he tends to hit the bag. Some of the punches connect but the angles of the camera are concealing the ones that graze. Sure, a flip kick to the face would be something great to see. However, people aren't punching bags. Trained fighters aren't punching bags. Trained fighters are moving targets that know how to use space to their advantage. All of Pina's moves look great against a sedentary and much weaker opponent. I'm sure speed would be an obvious advantage for a good number of rounds. Now, does he know the principles of distance? Does he know how to properly connect with a game ending strike? Can he grapple if he ends up on the ground with his opponent? Does he know how to maintain control and not fully commit an advance, avoiding the corner of the ring?

Those are the true determining factors about Pina's skills being transferable to a professional match.


----------



## Bigboypants

I'd wear a mask too if that knob kept hanging around me with a *** in his mouth while I'm trying to train


----------



## nWo

Is he wearing the mask so he doesn't breathe in the cig smoke?


----------

